# 3 day split vs. 5 day split



## RCfootball87 (Apr 19, 2003)

after doing a 3 day split for a week from my usual five day, ive discovered that im better suited for a 5 day. it seems that no matter what different workout i do, im doing like two or 3 body parts when i work out on a 3 days, and its hard to do 3 sets of 6 different exercises. i get too tired after 3-4 exercises to really make the last ones count.  maybe im low on carbs or something but im going back to a five day split, same exercises and reps and work just spread out more to make it easier and better quality.  how would you suggest i split my parts up for a 5 day?


----------



## tjwes (Apr 19, 2003)

1.Chest, 2.Quads & Calves ,3.Back & Traps, 4.Delts & Hams 5.Bi`s & Tri`s  Throw in abs a couple of times a week.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Apr 19, 2003)

thanks, that sounds good


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2003)

My split is

mon-chest/abs
tues-back/calves
wed-rest
thurs-legs
fri-delts/traps/abs
sat-arms
sun-rest


----------



## Charger (Apr 20, 2003)

Try this, everyone does chest on Mon. so do
Mon-Legs
Tues-Arms/abs
Weds Shoulders/traps
Thurs. Back
Fri.Chest/abs

I borrowed this from Max-OT routine.


----------



## J.Graham-H (Dec 23, 2004)

Hey guys I just had one quick question about the 5 day split.

How can working out, say your bi's and tri's, for one day a week help you get any bigger?  I always assumed it was better to work them out like twice or three times a week.

Graham


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 23, 2004)

J.Graham-H said:
			
		

> Hey guys I just had one quick question about the 5 day split.
> 
> How can working out, say your bi's and tri's, for one day a week help you get any bigger?  I always assumed it was better to work them out like twice or three times a week.
> 
> Graham



There are many theories on this.  There do seem to be hormonal benefits and such if you workout a muscle more than once per week.  However, low frequency routines are also wildly popular, and many people have experienced a lot of positive results using them.

In my opinion, both methods are totally applicable.  Just make sure that your volume, frequency, and intensity are all balanced.  That is really the key.


----------



## WilliamB (Dec 23, 2004)

I used to work out way to much. Like working out to 6 days a week alternating between upper and lower body back when I was bou 15 or 16 years old.  Now that I am older (20) I have begun to realize how effective it is to workout each muscle once a week. I realized that if you push your self hard enough in your workout your muscles will definetly need a full week to repair. Especially muscles like the legs.  If you psh your self real hard in everything from bench to squats it is definetly possible that your muscles will need a full week to recover.  You will see gains trust me.  It may feel like the lazy way out to do a lift once a week but if you have enough volume and intensity it can be highly effective.  lift mad!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 23, 2004)

> I always assumed it was better to work them out like twice or three times a week.



You assumed wrong.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 24, 2004)

Just curious what was your three day split can you please type it out, if you are more suited for a 5 day program to me that'd mean that you have good genetics and recuperative abilities as the toll on you central nervous system is higher on a 5 day routine with only two days rest as opposed to haveing 4 days rest for your muscles and CNS ... especially if your goal is strength ... if its a bodybuiling/size routine and you dont care about strength you may be able to get away with a 5 day routine and not overtrain if you take in enough calories ...


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Dec 25, 2004)

I use a four day split 

Day 1 Chest - Delts -Traps
Day 2 Back - Abs
Day 3 Triceps - Biceps - Forearms - Calves (I use straps on heavy back so I think my forearms need some direct work)
Day 4 Legs


----------

